# Reds, Trout Under Lights...They're Here!!



## tarpon1716 (Sep 19, 2016)

Autumn bait migrations are underway, and with them follow all manner of predators, including redfish, trout, flounder, snook, tarpon and many more. This school of slot-size redfish paused under a dock light looking for baitfish that were holding nearby. Think they might jump on a streamer fly, popping plug or a live bait?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PExe5n782tU


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 23, 2016)

*that.........*

will make you throw a cast net.

s&r


----------



## GLS (Sep 23, 2016)

Many years ago dad took me to a friend's dock that had trout under the lights.  Another older man was there fishing as well.  We caught a few fish and a huge prawn swam under the light.  I had to try and catch it with a cast net. No one stopped me from throwing the net.  They should've.  We didn't see a single fish after that.  It  was as if a switch was turned off.  Without a word, the older man packed up and left the dock.  He should have thrown me in the river.  Oh, I didn't catch the prawn or any fish in the net.  Gil


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 23, 2016)

Pretty Cool !
I've been around Dock lights all my life and never seen Reds there. 
Snook , Tarpon , Sharks , Manatees...all kinds of stuff but never Reds.


----------

